# what is your opinion about replica handbags?



## almazhou (Sep 22, 2011)

Acutally,I like branded handbags,like Chanel,LV,PRADA. But they are too expensive for me .so what is about replica branded handbag? since I do not buy that before?could anybody give me some advice?


----------



## SarahM (Feb 8, 2011)

Most people buy replicas from countries such as Thailand, Bali, China, ect.
They look the same but are of a lesser quality and much cheaper. In any case I don't care much for handbags


----------

